# Liquid egg whites?



## crono760 (Apr 8, 2008)

I cracked open a few eggs the other day, and the whites were the saddest things I'd ever seen.  They were almost like water.  There was a little of the jelly I was expecting, but for the most part the white was just a runny, sad mess. 

The eggs didn't smell rotten and I'm generally someone who doesn't waste food, so I cooked them (to...strange results.  watery scrambled eggs, basically).

What caused that to happen?  More or less the entire carton was like that, so it might have just been a bad batch?

Mike


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2008)

Typically, egg whites get more watery as eggs age.  Your eggs were probably older but still good.  

Watery scramlbed eggs can be due to over cooking.


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 8, 2008)

Age can cause the whites to be runny like that.  What is the expiration date on the carton, just out of curiosity.  Did they taste or smell a bit stale versus rotten?


----------



## crono760 (Apr 8, 2008)

if I'm not mistaken, the expiry date was sometime at the end of April.  I made the dish last week.  strangely, they tasted OK, although they didn't really have that "eggy" taste...

Mike


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 8, 2008)

Eggs go through changes as they age without being "bad".  Check out this site for some good info on eggs.


----------

